# can i open the raw file directly in photoshop?



## mantra (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi
i run lightroom v4 last version 64 ,photoshop cs6 and w7 64bit

well i use lightroom to organizate my raw files and edit with camera raw

can i open/send the raw to photoshop? without convert in psd or tiff?

thanks


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 6, 2013)

I believe it should when you use the edit in function from Lightroom. However when you make changes in PS and save a tiff/psd will be created.


----------



## marco (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, if your camera is supported in LR4 then it should open as a RAW file in Photoshop CS6 as well, because they use the same RAW converter.
LR might tell you that the file has been changed by another application and you can then choose to keep the Lightroom version or accept the changed version.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 6, 2013)

Not from within Lightroom. You can open a Raw file directly into Photoshop (which will start off in Adobe Camera Raw), but you'll need to write metadate to XMP in Lightroom first or you'll lose any Lightroom edits....but then you'll have to save as PSD or Tiff (or Jpeg) in Photoshop, then you'll need to import into Lightroom, and you won't get automatic stacking. So what do you gain by doing that? Perhaps let us know what you're trying to achieve and we'll see if there's a way we can help.


----------



## marco (Oct 6, 2013)

Photoshop will not save it as a RAW file, though. When you save it, you will have to choose another format, like JPEG, TIF or PSD


----------



## mantra (Oct 6, 2013)

Denis de Gannes said:


> I believe it should when you use the edit in function from Lightroom. However when you make changes in PS and save a tiff/psd will be created.





Jim Wilde said:


> Not from within Lightroom. You can open a Raw file directly into Photoshop (which will start off in Adobe Camera Raw), but you'll need to write metadate to XMP in Lightroom first or you'll lose any Lightroom edits....but then you'll have to save as PSD or Tiff (or Jpeg) in Photoshop, then you'll need to import into Lightroom, and you won't get automatic stacking. So what do you gain by doing that? Perhaps let us know what you're trying to achieve and we'll see if there's a way we can help.





marco said:


> Photoshop will not save it as a RAW file, though. When you save it, you will have to choose another format, like JPEG, TIF or PSD



in short i can't edit my raw in develop module and send the raw to camera raw,can i?

i don't want to convert to tiff or psd
thanks


----------



## marco (Oct 6, 2013)

If you edit in develop module of LR and have the changes written to the sidecar file (or directly into the DNG RAW file), you can open that RAW file WITH develop settings in Camera RAW without converting to TIF or PSD.
If you change settings in Camera Raw (which is the same as the LR develop module) than they will be written to the file also.
After Camera Raw, anything you do in Photoshop has to be saved to TIF/PSD/JPEG/etc.


----------



## mantra (Oct 6, 2013)

marco said:


> If you edit in develop module of LR and have the changes written to the sidecar file (or directly into the DNG RAW file), you can open that RAW file WITH develop settings in Camera RAW without converting to TIF or PSD.
> If you change settings in Camera Raw (which is the same as the LR develop module) than they will be written to the file also.
> After Camera Raw, anything you do in Photoshop has to be saved to TIF/PSD/JPEG/etc.



thanks
in lightroom preferences there is not option to send the raw to photoshop
so if i "save metadata to file" (it's what do you mean for write to the sidecar file , lightroom will not apply its settings (preferences-external editing) and will send the raw directly to photoshop


----------



## marco (Oct 6, 2013)

mantra said:


> thanks
> in lightroom preferences there is not option to send the raw to photoshop
> so if i "save metadata to file" (it's what do you mean for write to the sidecar file , lightroom will not apply its settings (preferences-external editing) and will send the raw directly to photoshop


Not sure if I understand your question correctly.
So I'll give a couple of examples.
Lightroom doesn't send the RAW file directly to Photoshop. You will have to open the RAW file (so know where it is on your harddrive) from Photoshop (or Bridge).

A) You developed a photo in Lightroom and want to open the RAW file *WITH *changed settings in Photoshop.
> Make sure all changes in Lightroom are saved back to the RAW file (or the sidecar file).
> In Photoshop (or Bridge) go to the photo and open it in Camera RAW - all Lightroom changes should be visible.

B) You developed a photo in Lightroom but want to open the *unaltered* RAW file in Photoshop.
1> Make sure you *don't save* the changes to the RAW file.
1> In Photoshop (or Bridge) go to the photo and open it in Camera RAW - no Lightroom changes should be visible.
-----
If changes were saved to the RAW file in Lightroom:
2> In Photoshop (or Bridge) go to the photo and open it in Camera RAW - all Lightroom changes should be visible.
2> In Camera RAW clear the changes (click the drop down menu and choose "Camera Raw Defaults")


2> All changes should be gone

So "save metadata to file" (or have it set to automatically do so in the preferences) will cause an application like Photoshop (or when you import that RAW file into another Lightroom catalog) to see the changes you made to it in Lightroom.
But since it's none destructive, all changes can be undone/discarded.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Selwin (Oct 12, 2013)

mantra said:


> i
> i don't want to convert to tiff or psd
> thanks


Hi mantra,
Photoshop can not save your image as RAW. It can only save as tiff/psd/jpeg (and some other formats). So may I ask you why you don't want to convert to tiff or psd? If the reason is that with the tiff/psd you will miss the latitude that RAW provides, this problem is solved if you do major edits in LR first before editing your image in PS. You won't need that latitude anymore.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 14, 2013)

To be clear, Photoshop cannot edit raw image data at all. That is why Lightroom or Camera Raw is needed. By the time the image has reached Photoshop it is no longer a raw image. The title bar might indicate that it is a raw file, but that is only indicating where the image originated. Additionally, Photoshop cannot save a raw image. Saving as a PSD or TIF are the two best choices for saving the finished image after you have completed your Photoshop work.


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi
i tried to send from lightroom v4 to photoshop raw file , and tried to open in photoshop cs6 camera raw , nothing , no luck


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

marco said:


> If you edit in develop module of LR and have the changes written to the sidecar file (or directly into the DNG RAW file), you can open that RAW file WITH develop settings in Camera RAW without converting to TIF or PSD.
> If you change settings in Camera Raw (which is the same as the LR develop module) than they will be written to the file also.
> After Camera Raw, anything you do in Photoshop has to be saved to TIF/PSD/JPEG/etc.



i tried but nothing
when i sent a canon raw file from lightoom to photoshop , photoshop doesn't open the acr


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 18, 2013)

For a start, whilst you can obviously send a raw file from Lightroom to Photoshop, *you cannot have it opened directly into ACR. *Mainly because there is no point, as all the tools in ACR are available in Lightroom's Develop module....yes the UI is different, but the tools themselves are the same. So the "normal" workflow is to process the image in Lightroom using the Develop tools, then pass the file (if needed) to Photoshop for the things that Lightroom can't do or that Photoshop does better. But ACR is unnecessary, so it's access is not enabled.

Because Photoshop cannot process Raw files, these must first be converted before the converted file can be opened in Photoshop. That conversion is done either by Photoshop's ACR plug-in (though this is "under the covers", i.e. the ACR interface is not seen), or by Lightroom itself....what determines which program does this is the respective ACR versions. For a more detailed description of this aspect, see this post.

Once you have done what you want to do in Photoshop, you have to save the file. Because it's no longer a raw file, you have to save it into a rendered file format such as Tiff/PSD/Jpeg, though if you use either the Tiff or PSD formats (set in your Lightroom Preferences) the saved file will be returned to Lightroom and stacked with the original.

I hope that has clarified the process, let us know if you have further questions.


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

hi
first this window disapeard, how can i restore it? i mean i would like to view it again



after i like to open in photoshop in 16bit and smart object


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

may i ask you when lightroom send a photo to photoshop it convert in psd or tif , where does it convert this file?
i mean does it use a temp folder?
may i know where does lightroom save/convert these files before sending to photoshop?

i use w7 64bit
thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 18, 2013)

mantra said:


> may i ask you when lightroom send a photo to photoshop it convert in psd or tif , where does it convert this file?
> i mean does it use a temp folder?
> may i know where does lightroom save/convert these files before sending to photoshop?
> 
> ...



All this is explained in that post that I linked you to in my last post. The final paragraph should have answered your question.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 18, 2013)

mantra said:


> hi
> first this window disapeard, how can i restore it? i mean i would like to view it again
> View attachment 4027
> 
> ...



That particular dialog box will only be seen when you use the "Additional External Editor", or when you use the normal "Edit in Photoshop" on a non-Raw file such as Jpeg/Tiff.


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

but in the past days even with the raw files

may i know where does lightroom v4 store the file that converts in psd of tif to send to photoshop?

thanks Jim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 18, 2013)

This was all explained in that post I linked you to, so I assume either you haven't read it yet, or you didn't understand it. 

The answer to your question depends upon the version of the Photoshop ACR plug-in. What is it? The latest version for CS6 is ACR 8.2, whereas LR4.4 is at ACR7.4 level. So if your Photoshop version of ACR is at 7.4 or later, your Raw file is converted by Photoshop's ACR into *temporary working space*, and the Tif/PSD is not created until you "Save" in Photoshop.

If, on the other hand, your Photoshop ACR version is less than 7.4, you will get the ACR mis-match dialog and if you choose "Render using Lightroom" (as you should) then the Tiff/PSD is created immediately by Lightroom and placed in the same folder as the original Raw file.


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> This was all explained in that post I linked you to, so I assume either you haven't read it yet, or you didn't understand it.
> 
> The answer to your question depends upon the version of the Photoshop ACR plug-in. What is it? The latest version for CS6 is ACR 8.2, whereas LR4.4 is at ACR7.4 level. So if your Photoshop version of ACR is at 7.4 or later, your Raw file is converted by Photoshop's ACR into *temporary working space*, and the Tif/PSD is not created until you "Save" in Photoshop.
> 
> If, on the other hand, your Photoshop ACR version is less than 7.4, you will get the ACR mis-match dialog and if you choose "Render using Lightroom" (as you should) then the Tiff/PSD is created immediately by Lightroom and placed in the same folder as the original Raw file.


my photoshop acr is 8.2
what a solution would be update lightroom to the last v5 so i can send raw directly to cs6
or is the lighroom system that doesn't allow to send directly to photoshop(acr) raw files?

about the 





> *temporary working space*


 do u know where is located in w7?

thanks


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 18, 2013)

mantra;138582

about the  do u know where is located in w7?

thanks[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It not saved anywhere until you save from Photoshop at which time by default it is saved next the original file. If you close Photoshop without saving then there will be no file created.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 18, 2013)

mantra said:


> but in the past days even with the raw files
> 
> may i know where does lightroom v4 store the file that converts in psd of tif to send to photoshop?
> 
> thanks Jim



If Lightroom is newer than Photoshop, then Lightroom knows that it must create the PSD or TIF file FIRST, and then send that newly created file to Photoshop. You do the adjustments using Photoshop and save the changes. When you close that image and return to Lightroom, the changes are part of the file that Lightroom has.


If Lightroom and Photoshop are on par with each other, then Lightroom sends the raw data and Camera Raw (which is part of Photoshop) translates all of your adjustments and then converts the file from being raw to "normal" image data. The term is, "demosaic". But the actual PSD or TIF isn't saved until the end of the Photoshop session. That's because, in the transfer from Lightroom to Photoshop, Camera Raw was able to interpret all of the Lightroom adjustments.


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

JimHess43 said:


> If Lightroom and Photoshop are on par with each other, then Lightroom sends the raw data and Camera Raw (which is part of Photoshop) translates all of your adjustments and then converts the file from being raw to "normal" image data. The term is, "demosaic". But the actual PSD or TIF isn't saved until the end of the Photoshop session. That's because, in the transfer from Lightroom to Photoshop, Camera Raw was able to interpret all of the Lightroom adjustments.


are lightroom v4 and photoshop cs6 on par with each other?

thanks Jim , really too kind!


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sort of, but not really. Camera Raw, which is part of Photoshop CS6, is newer than your Lightroom. Camera Raw that you have will read all of the adjustments that you can make in Lightroom. So, in that sense, they are on par. However, your Camera Raw is capable of doing more than what your Lightroom can do. It has several new features. But it really won't have any impact on anything that you send to Photoshop from Lightroom.


I really apologize because I'm not very good at explaining things. And I know that it sounds like a lot of doubletalk.


----------



## mantra (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi
i run lightroom v4 last version 64 ,photoshop cs6 and w7 64bit

well i use lightroom to organizate my raw files and edit with camera raw

can i open/send the raw to photoshop? without convert in psd or tiff?

thanks


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

JimHess43 said:


> Sort of, but not really. Camera Raw, which is part of Photoshop CS6, is newer than your Lightroom. Camera Raw that you have will read all of the adjustments that you can make in Lightroom. So, in that sense, they are on par. However, your Camera Raw is capable of doing more than what your Lightroom can do. It has several new features. But it really won't have any impact on anything that you send to Photoshop from Lightroom.
> 
> 
> I really apologize because I'm not very good at explaining things. And I know that it sounds like a lot of doubletalk.



no no Jim
it's me , i'm a fool 
you were very knowledgeable and friendly
so i should consider to upgrade to lightroom v5 , but i did not find many new features indeed many friends have advised  me against
they told me v4 last built is more stable with less bugs

well i will search about v5 new feature, maybe i will upgrade when it will more mature , but i'm sure adobe will release v6


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 18, 2013)

People's experience with Lightroom 5 varies greatly. I frequent several forums, and I have read all the problems and complaints. I have been following the forums for several years. I started with Lightroom 2. Personally, I have never experienced any of the problems that seem to be plaguing others. I installed Lightroom 5 the day it was offered, and I have been using it ever since with no problems. I still have Lightroom 4.4 installed on my computer as a backup, but I have only gone to it a couple of times to compare features. I will probably eventually remove it. But I'm not in a hurry because I have plenty of hard drive space.


I would suggest you download the trial version of Lightroom 5 and see what you think. It installs alongside your other installation, and the two versions will run independently of each other. But the choice is yours, of course. There is nothing wrong with Lightroom 4. I just feel more secure(?) having the current version as well.


----------



## mantra (Oct 18, 2013)

JimHess43 said:


> People's experience with Lightroom 5 varies greatly. I frequent several forums, and I have read all the problems and complaints. I have been following the forums for several years. I started with Lightroom 2. Personally, I have never experienced any of the problems that seem to be plaguing others. I installed Lightroom 5 the day it was offered, and I have been using it ever since with no problems. I still have Lightroom 4.4 installed on my computer as a backup, but I have only gone to it a couple of times to compare features. I will probably eventually remove it. But I'm not in a hurry because I have plenty of hard drive space.
> 
> 
> I would suggest you download the trial version of Lightroom 5 and see what you think. It installs alongside your other installation, and the two versions will run independently of each other. But the choice is yours, of course. There is nothing wrong with Lightroom 4. I just feel more secure(?) having the current version as well.


hi
may i ask you the last question ?
it's only curiosity
bridge cs6 has labels called like



while lightroom v4 default color names (at least i know it for sure for v4 don't know for v5)  have different names?
it's weird
but about the v5 is there a full list of improvements and new feature
i gave a look at the adobe site , but did not find an exhaustive comparison

thanks JIM


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2013)

mantra said:


> hi
> may i ask you the last question ?
> it's only curiosity
> bridge cs6 has labels called like
> ...


LR uses Color Label Sets to associate "labels" with a color.  The default Lightroom Color Label Set  associates the label "red" with the color red etc. 
 Bridge uses different labels for these colors as you have indicated in the screen shot. You can choose the Bridge Color Label Set from the sub-menu in the Metadata menu if you like or (as I have done) create your own unique Color Label Set.  

Note Well: It is the Label that is stored in the metadata and in the LR catalog NOT the color.   So if you change to a different Color label Set, those images that had a Label of "Red" will still have the label "Red" but the grid view will show them as "Custom" and border them in white.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is a link to an article that will summarize things that changed in Lightroom 5. It was written by Ian Lyons, someone who is well known in the Adobe world.
http://www.computer-darkroom.com/lr5_review/lr5-review-1.htm



In reality, I suppose there wasn't really anything spectacular in Lightroom 5. However, I really enjoy using the new radial filter. As far as performance improvements or otherwise, I cannot say because I haven't had any issues that way. Anyway, read the article. And if you're curious download the trial and see what you think. If you don't like it you haven't hurt anything.


----------



## mantra (Oct 19, 2013)

JimHess43 said:


> Here is a link to an article that will summarize things that changed in Lightroom 5. It was written by Ian Lyons, someone who is well known in the Adobe world.
> http://www.computer-darkroom.com/lr5_review/lr5-review-1.htm
> 
> 
> ...



I read it , but about 





> Full Screen Mode               - A true full screen mode is available via the a single key stroke               (*F*).


does it mean i can go in full screen skroking F once? because lightroom v4 has a true full screen mode

Thanks JIM , really !
have a nice day


----------



## Cincinnati (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm getting in very late here, but I think I can add a bit of clarity.

Mantra, I recommend using LR4 (or eventually LR5) as the first step in handling your images. Shooting RAW is my preference and recommendation. Use LR as your initial editor to cull out undesired images. Then Use LR as the first step in "developing" your RAW image. Set Color, density, add useful metadata, etc. I try not to crop in LR unless I know I will never later want any of the information in the image.

Then pass the image on to Photoshop for image editing: Final tweeking of contrast, modification of the image that involves isolation of certain portions, etc, etc.

Lightroom is your ticket to RAW conversion (yes I know it's really ACR, and it can be accessed directly from PS). I generally "develop an image" into a .PSD or .TIFF via the LR4 Export command. However, you can pass a small number of images from LR4 directly to PS by choosing "PHOTO>EDIT IN>EDIT IN ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS6...>.

In this case, the image(s) open in CS6, and you will notice in the title bar that the image filename is in the format 1234.NEF — in this example, Nikon's RAW file format. It appears you are editing a RAW format file. You are actually editing a file converted from LR into the PS platform. It has not been saved yet. You can edit that file all you want, but until you save the file, there is no edited image file on your computer. When you save, you have to pick the file format (jpeg, tiff, psd, pdf, etc).  THIS IS A GOOD FEATURE in that it protects you from accidentally messing up your original file. You cannot save an image in a Camera RAW format. You can use Photoshop Raw as an option. I have never used this option.

As one other respondent mentioned, perhaps if you tell us more about what you're trying to accomplish we can be of further help.


----------



## Cincinnati (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm getting in very late here, but I think I can add a bit of clarity.

Mantra, I recommend using LR4 (or eventually LR5) as the first step in handling your images. Shooting RAW is my preference and recommendation. Use LR as your initial editor to cull out undesired images. Then Use LR as the first step in "developing" your RAW image. Set Color, density, add useful metadata, etc. I try not to crop in LR unless I know I will never later want any of the information in the image.

Then pass the image on to Photoshop for image editing: Final tweeking of contrast, modification of the image that involves isolation of certain portions, etc, etc.

Lightroom is your ticket to RAW conversion (yes I know it's really ACR, and it can be accessed directly from PS). I generally "develop an image" into a .PSD or .TIFF via the LR4 Export command. However, you can pass a small number of images from LR4 directly to PS by choosing "PHOTO>EDIT IN>EDIT IN ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS6...>.

In this case, the image(s) open in CS6, and you will notice in the title bar that the image filename is in the format 1234.NEF — in this example, Nikon's RAW file format. It appears you are editing a RAW format file. You are actually editing a file converted from LR into the PS platform. It has not been saved yet. You can edit that file all you want, but until you save the file, there is no edited file on your computer. When you save, you have to pick the file type (jpeg, tiff, psd, pdf, etc).  THIS IS A GOOD FEATURE in that it protects you from accidentally messing up your original file. You cannot save an image in a Camera RAW format. You can use Photoshop Raw as an option. I have never used this option.

As one other respondent mentioned, perhaps if you tell us more about what you're trying to accomplish we can be of further help.


----------



## Selwin (Oct 30, 2013)

Ever since using Lightroom, I rarely use Photoshop anymore. Maybe just one or two percent of my images make it to Photoshop because I need layers (for blending stuff) or tools to remove unwanted objects. 

I don't use Photoshop as part of my basic workflow, because Lightroom was designed to work your way quickly through your images. In my experience, Photoshop has plenty of controls for tone, contrast and saturation.

Your mileage may vary of course


----------

